# Welcome Back In The Kitchen!



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi folks,
It seems like forever that I posted to a forum when it's only been a few days, I'm glad to be back. 

The Kitchen Knife Forums have been created for 2 reasons....

1. To give the kitchen knifenuts back their home.

2. To help the small craftsman/businessman survive/thrive in this market.


It's my hope that we can put the drama from the past behind us and move forward to new and better things. Still though, I don't intend to forget the past because as the saying goes, "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." I vow to learn from my mistakes and the mistakes of others and to do my best not to repeat these errors here.

Also, even though we have vendors within this forum we are not going to be a commercial magnet, we will only allow vendors and craftsman who meet strict criteria. This forum will not become the vendor type playground that we have seen at other sites. Vendors will be restricted on posting their services and sales to their respective vendor sub-forums. Any violations will not be tolerated. If anyone sees vendor misbehavior (including from myself) please report it to a moderator. Problems will not go unanswered here.

So with that out of the way......let's get back to talking about knives.

Welcome!
Dave


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

One more note....

I'm real new to hosting a forum and using the associated software so I ask for both your feedback on any issues that arise and for your patience at the same time. 

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## rulesnut (Feb 28, 2011)

Great to be back posting again although in my case I have only been prohibited from posting for 16 hours.

Dave, you have really done a great job getting this forum up and running in such a short time. Well done.


----------



## wanelad (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi all, I currently use a Tormek which does a great job but a bit slow when pick up a half decent order to fill, any other machines suggested?


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 28, 2011)

The smilies are a little odd, but other then that the site looks really good. Nice job, Dave!


----------



## obtuse (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## chefjbs (Feb 28, 2011)

Hey Dave,
First custom knife rehandler, next custom knife maker, now webmaster. I vote Dave martell to be the next president! Btw, i was trying to post in the Back of the House Section (which i really like) and it's saying i don't have the privilage... maybe i i have to get my post count up, but if not would you know the reason?


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

chefjbs said:


> Hey Dave,
> First custom knife rehandler, next custom knife maker, now webmaster. I vote Dave martell to be the next president! Btw, i was trying to post in the Back of the House Section (which i really like) and it's saying i don't have the privilage... maybe i i have to get my post count up, but if not would you know the reason?




Nope, that's a problem, I'll look into it. Thanks for letting me know.

President - LOL


----------



## ecchef (Feb 28, 2011)

rulesnut said:


> Great to be back posting again although in my case I have only been prohibited from posting for 16 hours.
> 
> Dave, you have really done a great job getting this forum up and running in such a short time. Well done.


 
Jeez, I got a month! But I think I'll extend it to.......FOREVER! I likes it here juuust fine.


----------



## deanb (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## Smurfe (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice to have a new place. You picked a great forum software as well. I own this software as well and it can be a bit intimidating at first but overall it is pretty easy to use.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

Intimidating is an understatement! I feel like what I imagine Bill Gates felt like after he climbed up out of that motel room.


----------



## Chef Niloc (Feb 28, 2011)

rulesnut said:


> Great to be back posting again although in my case I have only been prohibited from posting for 16 hours.
> 
> Dave, you have really done a great job getting this forum up and running in such a short time. Well done.


How many of us got kicked out? You me & Dave makes 3, I don't count Salty B/C he left on his own.


----------



## ecchef (Feb 28, 2011)

Chef Niloc said:


> How many of us got kicked out? You me & Dave makes 3, I don't count Salty B/C he left on his own.


 
Me. #4.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 28, 2011)

4? Woh!


----------



## Jim (Feb 28, 2011)

Last count it was 103


----------



## chazmtb (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim said:


> Last count it was 103



That's a good one


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Feb 28, 2011)

chazmtb said:


> That's a good one


 
The level of addiction to the online community/forum is scary.

Now we need to get Devin over here. And Larrin. 

M


----------



## Chef Niloc (Mar 1, 2011)

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showtopic.php?tid/895989/

lMMFAO. 
BTW it's BS Mikes a___, pt me if you want to see his psycho emails


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 1, 2011)

Now I am embarrassed that I didn't get kicked out... 

Stefan


----------



## Crazy Cutter (Mar 1, 2011)

This is a grand effort Dave, well done, looks like this won't crash every 12 minutes too.

@ Colin, just post the emails here, I'm sure we could all do with a laugh..... 

@ Stefan, just go back and start a few threads about Dave, that will get you kicked pretty fast 
Oh, and btw thank you for the Wa handle that Dave used to pimp my Hiro AS it's awesome (will have to post some pix of it soon).

Jim


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 1, 2011)

apicius9 said:


> Now I am embarrassed that I didn't get kicked out...
> 
> Stefan


x2. I wasn't on KF for close to a week because 1) I was tied up with the work going on at my house, and 2) KF kept crashing whenever I had time to try and visit. I got the emails from DM about his new forum, logged on/ registered, looked around, gave the thumbs-up, then went to visit KF. And that's when I started reading about what happened... Sadly all the threads were long-since locked by the time I got there.

I really think this forum will be a bit more, er, intimate. But not so intimate that people are spying and capturing all our online movements.


----------



## Cadillac J (Mar 1, 2011)

What up pimps. This format is so much better because I can post larger pictures....only thing I miss is the headbanging smiley!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

We NEED better smilies!!!!! I must get on this ASAP


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)

Speaking of in the kitchen- I've been nursing a broken foot since the end of December, but I am getting back into the kitchen more.





Just about to add the liquid to the soup.......All the cutting done with a Takeda 210 Gyuto.....


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)

Where is my picture?


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 1, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> Where is my picture?



I tried posting it also and something seems wrong with the link....I think


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)

Try these........










2 versions of the same addy............


----------



## jannend (Mar 1, 2011)

Hope this work!

Finally got to the image URL...


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)

How did you do that!?!?!


----------



## jannend (Mar 1, 2011)

Spike,

The link that you use was the picasa webpage, after you are there, right click on the picture and click properties.

The URL of the picture was shown, copy that URL to the picture upload and 








Hope you don't mind I stole your photo, here's the URL for the picture above 

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_...I/AAAAAAAAADM/uqBEerxm1Ow/s640/0301011435.jpg


Julian


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 1, 2011)

Cool! I was going to post that picture! It is the house that I made for the Takeda. There is a rare earth magnet in the wood to hold the knife, and a notch in the top to hold handle. The top is hinged on both sides. It will end up on the wall.


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

nice to see ya'll here

Stephan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 2, 2011)

StephanFowler said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> nice to see ya'll here
> 
> Stephan


 
Nice to see you here, as well.

Fair warning that if you post a pic of your latest chef's knife, you may be asked to do a passaround here, too!






Whoops, that just slipped out...


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 2, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Nice to see you here, as well.
> 
> Fair warning that if you post a pic of your latest chef's knife, you may be asked to do a passaround here, too!
> 
> ...


 
Actually I've been talking to Dave about doing up another one, 

but do it with a video WIP. 
we just have to decide what kind to do.


----------



## StephanFowler (Mar 4, 2011)

This will be the WIP thread for my next passaround knife

HERE


----------



## tk59 (Mar 4, 2011)

THAT would be awesome. Can't wait.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 5, 2011)

This forum looks great, Dave! I can actually check this one on Chrome, because there aren't a torrent of ads slamming my browser.

Glad to see Stephan is here. His knife really caught my eye! A passaround might just wind up being a first date for me!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jwpark (Mar 6, 2011)

DaveMartell said:


> Welcome!


 
Hey Dave,

Did ya miss me.

Jay


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 6, 2011)

jwpark said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> Did ya miss me.
> 
> Jay


 
Yes sir! Welcome Jay!!!


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 24, 2011)

Test...

Can I post this or do a moderator need to accept the post?


----------



## SpikeC (Mar 24, 2011)

I don't think that you can post that. Better take it back.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Mar 24, 2011)

i posted on "the ugliest knife" thread, and my post needed accept from a moderator before its shown?


----------



## slowtyper (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi All,

New to this world. Was looking at picking up a Konosuke HD Wa-Gyuto as an all-around knife. Found the "other" forum first but noticed they had a ton of info but not much recent activity. A little investigating and found my way over on this forum. I'll be searching the "other forum" for older posts and posting here for current help!

One question...I still have a lot more research to do regarding knife care/sharpening. Are there links to forum posts or websites that are good generally accepted "start here" points with regards? Thinking of getting the Korin DVD first but any insight would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 6, 2011)

Welcome st! 

We have a knowledge section here but it's real new and not very populated at all. I hope to change this soon but in the meantime please feel free to ask any question you might have. Everyone here is willing to help.


----------



## playford (Dec 20, 2012)

I wondered why it had gone so quiet.


----------

